# NEW Never Fired CZ BREN 2 MS Carbine Rifle



## Happyme120 (6 mo ago)

NEW Never Fired CZ BREN 2 MS Carbine Rifle... Has every aftermarket part available for this model installed and ready to go

Comes with 2 original standard capacity 5.56 magazines (riveted to 10 rounds) and an extra 2 Magpul Gen M3 Standard Capacity Mags (with 10 round limiter installed)
Includes everything stock in the CZ original box with original parts and custom CZ cleaning kit as well.

Also will comes with EVERYTHING You See Listed Below! Optics Set, Custom Parts, Iron Sights, Rifle Bag, Mags, Etc.
$1600 with optics
I will also throw in some Federal .223 ammo in box as well to feed it.

ALL of the parts are BRAND NEW As well, Never Used at all, Just Installed.
Everything will come with all the original packaging for Everything! All optic boxes, bags these items came in, etc.


----------

